# Which Civil P.E. Review course should I choose?



## Shadetree (Jul 8, 2009)

I am planning to attend a Civil P.E. review course in Florida. So far, I have gathered information for the Testmasters, FES, and School of P.E. review courses. From your experience, are the review courses pretty much equivalent, or is there one which is better than others? Your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 9, 2009)

Shadetree said:


> I am planning to attend a Civil P.E. review course in Florida. So far, I have gathered information for the Testmasters, FES, and School of P.E. review courses. From your experience, are the review courses pretty much equivalent, or is there one which is better than others? Your thoughts are appreciated.


I was extremely satisfied with Testmasters in 2007. Does anyone have more recent experience with them?


----------



## Vishal (Jul 9, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> I was extremely satisfied with Testmasters in 2007. Does anyone have more recent experience with them?


I can say the same for Schoole of PE for the October 2007 test. Some of my colleagues have also attended and were satisfied. Testmasters and SPE both guarantee passing or you get to attend the next sessions for free. From what I have heard they are equally good.

I chose SPE since the location was closer than TM, plus SPE is exclusively over the weekend while TM has two sessions from Thurs-Sunday that would mean hotel fees. SPE was a little cheaper than TM and with early bird discount it worked well for me.

Good luck.


----------

